# Leora22's Picture's :)



## Leora22 (Jul 17, 2011)

hi all this is my picture thread ....it will include lots of stuff : my T's, my snakes and, probably some herping adventures  

Grammostola Pulchra named B.B. King s'ling





 this is B.B.King again 






Grammostola Rosea RCF named Varda s'ling






Grammostola Pulchripes named Eisley 3.5" unsexed 






Brachypelma Albopilosum s'ling  named Cuzin It












Brachypelma Smithi s'ling named spaz 







I love sharing photos with people so enjoy  peace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leora22 (Jul 19, 2011)

*more pics*

heres some more  

Grammostola Rosea rcf 






Grammostola Rosea rcf






Grammostola Rosea rcf this one is so cute 






this is a cool pic of my Grammostola Pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamVolovski (Jul 21, 2011)

*Wow*

Absolutely beautiful collection!


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 6, 2011)

*more pic's *

B.B.King my G. pulchra s'ling 3 days after molt





Cuzin It my B.albopilosum s'ling 4 days after molt 





Varda my G.rosea rfc S'ling


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 23, 2011)

more pics  

Grammostola Pulchripes "Eisley"































Brachypelma Albopilosum s'ling "Cuzin It"






Brachypelma Smithi s'ling "Spaz"


----------



## Hantsche (Aug 27, 2011)

You have some many great looking animals. Jazzlyn is one very cute ball python!


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hantsche said:


> You have some many great looking animals. Jazzlyn is one very cute ball python!


Thank you for your nice words .....shes the best peace


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome animals! Your bearded dragon is gorgeous, and the snakes are absolutely adorable. I love spider BPs, and the hognose...aaah!


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 6, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Awesome animals! Your bearded dragon is gorgeous, and the snakes are absolutely adorable. I love spider BPs, and the hognose...aaah!


 my lil sis says thank you for calling her Beardie gorgeous ....I know right snakes are so cute  thanks peace


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 13, 2011)

MORE PICS!!!:0) 

HERES MY G.rosea rcf "Varda"  (rose in hebrew )










lil spinnerets 





scared spiddy    8-(awwww)





my new lil one B.vagans neau pronounced rapunzel (my 3yr old cuz named him and sweared thats how you spelled it ...it was to cute  





my B.albopilosum "cuzin it" in his/her tunnel 





and now for the freshly molted G.pulchra B.B.King


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

wow nice pets :worship:


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 14, 2011)

JODECS said:


> wow nice pets :worship:


Thank You.....Your Too Kind Peace


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 15, 2011)

some new pics of the new guys 

first up is my unsexed P.lugardi 3"




















next is C.ritae s'ling 










heres the Avic.versicolor s'ling 















and now the OBT!  P.murinus






























 thanks for looking ya'll


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres some updated pics of my T's 

First my G.rosea RCF s'ling "Varda" 















next is my G.pulchra S'ling "B.B.King"  whos just ah growing  





and now my B.vagans Rapunzel & Eugene 










and check this blue awesomenessssss of my P.murinus "Harry Callahan" I love this shot


----------



## Leora22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey just got back from vacation and found 4 of my T's molted  
first is my Grammostola pulchra  B.B.King 






next is my OBT Harry Callahan.... this is the second time he/she has molted in a month 8-0 
















And last but not least Avic.versi Kurt Wagner aka Nightcrawler 











My B.boemei molted also but for some reason my pics of him/her are not to good  Peace and thanks for looking


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 9, 2011)

Great slings! I have a B. smithi and just ordered a few minutes ago, a L. parahybana and an OBT, both slings. I am really thrilled to have someone else who enjoys raising babies and really cool to see the updated pics. I want a G. pulchra sooo bad. Keep us updated and thank you for your pics and time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you  
G.pulchras are awesome 
I'm getting a few Avics soon and hopefully a L.parahybana 
congrats on getting L. parahybana and OBT 

---------- Post added 11-10-2011 at 07:16 PM ----------

SOME PICS FROM TONIGHT  

P.murinus OBT "Harry Callahan" 2" unsexed 






G.rosea RCF "Varda" s'ling ....about 1"







B.boemei s'ling "Bohemian" is it me or is there some adult coloration coming? its probably me  






Avic.versicolor 1" "Kurt Wagner AKA Nightcrawler"  
I'm not paying attention to lil spiddy climbing up out of his enclosure 





Closer.....





And BOOM! he/she is out and Teleported to my forearm (hence the marvel Nightcrawler name) lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice, looking forward to those pics. I picked up an A. avicularia last weekend at the expo and it is super cool. I don't think I can make that thing bite me, so laid back, but fast. Ooh and just found out some good news, an online dealer I like alot will be selling 4th instar G. pulchras any day now.  Maybe one day when I quit buying t's for a minute and buy a decent camera then I'll have pic thread to share as well.  And thanks for the kind words on my new order of T's. Btw, It is confirmed I will be getting a free 2nd OBT! Scary but cool.


----------



## Leora22 (Nov 11, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> Nice, looking forward to those pics. I picked up an A. avicularia last weekend at the expo and it is super cool. I don't think I can make that thing bite me, so laid back, but fast. Ooh and just found out some good news, an online dealer I like alot will be selling 4th instar G. pulchras any day now.  Maybe one day when I quit buying t's for a minute and buy a decent camera then I'll have pic thread to share as well.  And thanks for the kind words on my new order of T's. Btw, It is confirmed I will be getting a free 2nd OBT! Scary but cool.


Thats awesome about the G.pulchra and a free OBT! wow I bet your pumped  

My OBT is pretty timid at 2" and it still wont attack a live cricket I have to cut up the cricket and then walk away (cuz if i stare he/she will NOT eat)  *shrug* I think its a girl it wont eat in public   lol  thanks again and yeah get a camera  I luv Pics


----------



## Leora22 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Pictures!*

First is my _Brachypelma vagans_ "eugene" 






next is "rapunzel" a _Brachypelma vagans_ also 






and last but not least my black friday pick up ($8 bucks!) at my local pet store a 
I think a _Grammostola rosea_ but it was sold to me as a G.cola *shrug* looks like a G.rosea to me any way tell me what you think  4" suspected male in pre-molt
















I posted new videos of them on my youtube channel if you wanna check them out PEACE


----------



## Leora22 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some pics I took tonight while feeding them 

First my OBT P.murinus "Harry Callahan" 


























"B.B.King" G.pulchra 






"Varda" G.rosea (RCF) In a Threat pose at the Mealworm? :/











"Nightcrawler" Avic.versicolor 






Then my freshly molted and  ready to eat B.vagans "Eugene" 






And Then my  tunneling B.boemei "Bohemian"






Thanks for looking


----------



## Leora22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well for Christmas I treated myself to a pair of LP's    






]

LP 1 






LP 2






 And my Pops G.rosea is Molting so I should have some nice pics of him/her soon  Thanks ya'll for looking. Peace


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pics!!!! *

Soooo Heres some new pics  

First is my Lp (Lasiodora parahybana) "Eve"






Then the only photo I could get of my tunneling Brachypelma albopilosum "Cuzin It" 






Heres my ever growing Grammostola pulchra "B.B.King" 
















Next is my Brachypelma vagans "Eugene"






And then my Brachypelma boehmei 






And last but not least my G.rosea (really mine & my dads T) MOLTED!  






ANNNNNND THEEEEEN! BOOM! Beauty!






Thanks For Looking  Peace, Grace & Mercy Be Unto You


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 29, 2012)

Leora22, you have a nice collection. Keep us updated with new pictures of your babies. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 29, 2012)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Leora22, you have a nice collection. Keep us updated with new pictures of your babies. :biggrin:


Will do!  & Thank You


----------



## Leora22 (Mar 23, 2012)

My G.pulchra molted!  heres some pics 





First meal after molt 






My G.pulchripes whos gonna molt soon 











And then my P.lugardi  this is the most I've seen of the lil T in a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the purple hues on the carapace of your G. pulchripes  

Nice pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful pulchra and pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hello *

So my LP (Lasiodora parahybana)  Is getting bigger  And LOVES water  






& my Brachypelma vagans is becoming a food hog  






Thanks For Looking!  I hope ya'll had a wonderful Easter  See-Yah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Apr 16, 2012)

P.lugardi  Black & White 





Color 






 Slow Growing G.rosea RCF


----------



## Leora22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*My first Poecilotheria's *

Soooooo  I got my first Poecilotheria's :biggrin: They are gorgeous and so delicate-looking Love them :love:
anyway here they are 

First is my Poecilotheria rufilata ( Redslate Ornamental ) 






Heres the enclosure I made for it (I removed that styro foam thing in the middle you see now and put a piece of wood inside instead)  











Then secound is  Poecilotheria formosa (Salem ornamental) :biggrin: I've been really wanting one of these guyz 





















Here's its (P.formosa)  enclosure  that I made 






And I also got a Ceratogyrus darlingi  (Horned Baboon) sling
















Here's its (C.darlingi)  enclosure 






This is an enclosure I made out of a twizzler container. I'm thinking about using it for my Avic. versicolor when it gets lil bigger 






Thanks for l:sarcasm:king


----------



## Leora22 (May 8, 2012)

First is my G.rosea RCF Freshly molted  "Varda"










This next ones Too Cute :cute:






Alright next is my ever growing G.pulchra  "B.B.King"











And He/she is finally attacking food  
[video=youtube;X4OixpkRidY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4OixpkRidY[/video]


Next!  Molting B.albopilosum "Cuzin It"






My LP Lasiodora parahybana Freshly molted  "Eve"  












Brachypelma boehmei sling  In need of a molt  






Next My Horned Baboon Tarantula (Ceratogyrus darlingi) Named Belladonna  
















And a feeding video of my P.formosa   "Fantasia" 
[video=youtube;V_MvfP84dt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_MvfP84dt8[/video]

God Bless Ya & Thanks for Looking :


----------



## jbm150 (May 8, 2012)

What great sling shots, gorgeous little Ts


----------



## Leora22 (May 8, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> What great sling shots, gorgeous little Ts


Thank You!


----------



## matt82 (May 9, 2012)

Great photos and vids of your collection Leora, but the enclosures are awesome, very nice


----------



## Leora22 (May 11, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Great photos and vids of your collection Leora, but the enclosures are awesome, very nice


Well, Thank You!


----------



## Sedition (May 11, 2012)

Really nice shots of your T's... (They're awesome!)  8)


----------



## HoboAustin (May 12, 2012)

These pictures are all great!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leora22 (May 12, 2012)

Sedition said:


> Really nice shots of your T's... (They're awesome!)  8)


Thanks! 



HoboAustin said:


> These pictures are all great!! Thanks for sharing


No Problem.   
“An unshared life is not living. He who shares does not lessen, but greatens, his life.” - Stephen S. Wise


----------



## Leora22 (May 21, 2012)

Hi,  This Sunday (yesterday) I went to an expo and got a couple items 
First is the Avic.avic  3.5" DLS unsexed but looking female  Named Molly Hatchet






And second is An Avic.metallica 2.5"DLS unsexed Named Freddie "Boom Boom" Percy Washington......Boom Boom for short  











 Heres some of the others 

My LP "Eve" 1" DLS 






My pops G.rosea "Sully" unsexed 5" DLS 






See-Ya


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (May 22, 2012)

Leora22, you have a nice collection. :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (May 27, 2012)

Pickle Jar = Tarantula Enclosure  




















And the lil one who lives in it Avic.metallica  "Freddie "Boom Boom" Percy Washington"






Heres my C.darlingi webbed up enclosure


----------



## Leora22 (May 28, 2012)

*update on the pickle jar inhabitant*

My lil Avic.mettalica Webbed up his enclosure last night and ate its first cricket while in my care 





















And heres its feeding video 
[video=youtube;KjAZCTf_6_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjAZCTf_6_w[/video]


----------



## khaos (May 28, 2012)

Love the black and white pic. So classic!


----------



## Leora22 (May 28, 2012)

khaos said:


> Love the black and white pic. So classic!


THANKS! Gotta love the Classics


----------



## Leora22 (Jun 20, 2012)

PICS!!! Not A lot but I thought I'd still share  

First is the freshly molted B.boehmei sling  I see adult colors!











Then B.vagans "Eugene"











G.pulchra B.B. King 1.5-2" DLS Unsexed of corse 






Avic.avic "Molly Hatchet" 3" DLS unsexed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love that first pic of Eugene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

My B. boehmei sling finally emerged and ate yesterday after molting over a week ago. Long way before it'll look like yours, though it did grow quite some in that molt


----------



## Leora22 (Jun 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> My B. boehmei sling finally emerged and ate yesterday after molting over a week ago. Long way before it'll look like yours, though it did grow quite some in that molt


Sweet! its always super AWESOME to be able to see a growth.


----------



## Leora22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Feeding videos 

[video=youtube;dPCPoMPnpR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPCPoMPnpR8[/video]

[video=youtube;GtSt4Pw5c00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtSt4Pw5c00[/video]

[video=youtube;MLevfBc87FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLevfBc87FM[/video]

[video=youtube;103sXTe7IU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=103sXTe7IU8[/video]

And Pictures!!!!  

Avic.metallica molt......Male? 











Fresh after molt Avic.metallica "Boom Boom" 





















Varda The G.rosea RCF 1" DLS 











B.vagans "Rapunzel"


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure about the A. metallica, as I don't know how their spermathekea is supposed to look, but isn't there a flap visible on the pics? Could be wrong, but from those pics I'd probably say female.


----------



## Leora22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah theres something right here :? this is the first molt I have ever tried to sex lol


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 1, 2012)

Suggestion: If I have one I can not really see clearly with my eyes just, I take macro shots and look at them on the PC then (zoomed in) - usually that works very nice. Might want to give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

